# Zertifikatproblem im LDAPS



## Stonie (12. Jan 2017)

Hallo Forum,
hier in meinem Intranet läuft ein LDAP-Server der aber nur per LDAPs zu erreichen ist. Unter Java-7 im Eclipse funktioniert der Zugriff hervorragend

```
Properties env = new Properties();
env.put(Context.INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY,     "com.sun.jndi.ldap.LdapCtxFactory");
env.put(Context.PROVIDER_URL,                 "ldaps://"+server+":"+port);
env.put(Context.SECURITY_AUTHENTICATION,     "simple");
env.put(Context.SECURITY_PRINCIPAL,         USER);
env.put(Context.SECURITY_CREDENTIALS,         PASSWD);

ctx = new InitialDirContext(env);
```
unter Java-8 geht das Ganze nicht. Nach längerer Debug-Suche glaube ich das es der Zertifikateaussteller des LDAP-Servers nicht mit im Zertifikate-Speicher drin ist. Wenn man mit den Apache Directory Studio zugreift kommt auch ein Zertifikatefehler den man hier aber ignorieren kann. Ich möchte auch gern die Ignorier-Lösung da mir das einfacher erscheint und das Tool nur im Intranet läuft.

Danke für Eure Ideen.


----------

